# How many wedding photographs do you deliver to your client?



## William Petruzzo (Oct 9, 2009)

Some folks deliver all of them, amounting to triple digits. Some people narrow things down and only deliver a few hundred. So, when you shoot a wedding, on average, how many photographs do _you_ end up delivering (either in proof or in negative)?


----------



## uberben (Oct 9, 2009)

800-1300 depending on the length of the day and how many shooters.  only 300-400 of them are what I call Primary shots, the rest are just fun candid stuff that are good to have.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy crap, that's alot.  The last wedding I did was about 450, and that's only because there were 101 formals, probably literally.  I usually aim for 300-400, and I would think that people get overwhelmed by having so much and are less likely to enjoy the best stuff, if they have to look through the less quality stuff as well.


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 9, 2009)

bpetruzzo said:


> Some folks deliver all of them, amounting to triple digits. Some people narrow things down and only deliver a few hundred. So, when you shoot a wedding, on average, how many photographs do _you_ end up delivering (either in proof or in negative)?



just as an FYI... triple digits is the hundreds.


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 9, 2009)

500-600 depending on the scenario.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 9, 2009)

Depends on what they pay for.  I generally take about 2.5x what ever they've contracted for.  Anything more and I spend too much time in  photoshop for free.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2009)

Depends on what they want to pay for.  I'll generally shoot 800 - 1200 for an all day wedding shoot, but I charge a straight per-hour rate for post.  Typically 50 - 75 final, finished, print-ready files.


----------



## KnightShot (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm currently taking a wedding photography class... was just told NEVER to give our negatives/RAW images.  Bc that's YOUR proprietory information.


----------



## Renol (Oct 9, 2009)

Some do the negatives anyways. My brother's wedding last year they were supplied with the digital negatives as well. Guess its a matter of opinion.


----------



## FrankLamont (Oct 9, 2009)

About 1000... odd. Narrow down to about 400-500... maybe 700 down to 300, but rarely.


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 9, 2009)

Renol said:


> Some do the negatives anyways. My brother's wedding last year they were supplied with the digital negatives as well. Guess its a matter of opinion.



It's a matter of good business practice. Handing out RAWs, and back in film days, negatives, is simply bad business practice.

I don't shoot weddings, and like Craig, I honestly think my motto will be anything but weddings. That said, as Martin Bailey has said, always do a hard edit before presenting your clients with images for proofing. That is, cut out the chaff but goodly, and only show them your best.


----------

